# Credit Cards For New Expats



## ov.dxb (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi everyone!

I moved to Dubai mid 2017 and registered a freezone company. Getting a personal account was a headache and I'm still in the process of getting a business bank account (Every bank has a problem with my nationality and the fact that I'm a freezone establishment owner).

Recently, I've been looking into getting a credit card to balance up my finances and also build a credit profile in the UAE but no bank wants to give me a credit card, they all cite the fact that I have no credit cards from other bank or my company isn't listed.

Since my company isn't listed, do you know of any banks or finance houses that would provide me a card? I've tried RAKbank, Dunia Finance, NAJM, EmiratesNBD, Mashreq Bank (Where I have my personal account), Standard Chartered Bank etc and they have all found one reason not to give me a card especially because I don't have any existing credit card or loan from any other bank.

So any suggestions on how I can get any credit card for a start? Maybe a bank or finance house with more relaxed policies for new entrants like me?


----------



## IND_DXB (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi, Can I have you mobile number?


----------



## svgeorge (Jul 9, 2016)

Maybe try CBD Now? They do advertise that you can get a credit card in 24 hours.. btw, why don't you manage with your debit card for sometime.. it is great for the initial months when you sometimes tend to overspend on your credit card.. you can't do that on your debit card though


----------



## matpet (Dec 29, 2017)

Hello,

are there any offers in UAE like we have in Europe?

I have already from Europe:
Revolut - UK
N26 - Germany

We don't want credit (cards) from the banks just to be able to spend our own cash anywhere at anytime card providers like Revolut and N26 are perfect. Few minutes to register and cheaper than any bank.

Does anyone have any experiences with similar offers in the region? Specially for those that are not yet residents or new residents. 

And some facts... Revolut exchange rate on Mastercard has never been matched by any exchange office or bank. Ever.


----------



## Adeelkhan (Jan 21, 2018)

IF you have funds coming in / out of your company / personal account, you can apply for credit card after 6 months. 

also register your company with banks, this way it will be easy for you and other employees to get credit cards


----------

